# Spielzeiten von Warhammer sind weg



## EvilDivel (18. April 2009)

Hallo,

mir ist gerade aufgefallen das die Spielzeiten von Warhammer Online weg sind. Wenn man unter Spielzeiten nachschaut sind die aktivsten Warhammer Spieler mit 7 Stunden Spielzeit gelistet.

Und mein Char wurde auch schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Andre


----------



## Fenyah (18. April 2009)

das gleiche ist auch bei finaly fantasy online passert... nur noch 4 spieler, auf platz 1 ich mit nur noch 8 stunden spielzeit, obwohl es eigentlich 145 tage sind <.<


----------



## Escalibug (19. April 2009)

Bei vielen anderen Games siehts nicht anders aus . Habe nur 4 seltene Games noch drin .


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Ich hab sogar nur noch 3 drin stehen obwohl ich mal definitv mehr drin hatte (inklusive natürlich sehr viel mehr Spielzeit als mir angegeben wird)
Also entweder löschts die Spiele + Spielzeiten durch einen Bug, es gab einen Reset von dem uns nichts mittgeteilt wurde oder wenn man ganz böse sein möchte, wird versucht die Statistiken zu verfälschen (Für Werbepartner oder ähnliches)


----------



## arcatea (19. April 2009)

Das merkwürdigste an der ganzen Spielzeit löscherei ist das man die 2000 wow Zeiten gelassen hat die an der Spitze sind und über 58 000 zeiten da gelöscht hat.


----------



## oggi81 (20. April 2009)

mhm mir ist dieser fehler nun auch schon ne weile aufgefallen

was mich allerdings stört ist nicht der fehler selbst (es tut mir nicht weh wenn die spielzeiterfassung nich hinhaut is in meinen augen nur nen netter gimmig)

mich stört das da trotz mehrer leute die hier im threat ihr leid klagen keiner von buffed mal stellung bezieht


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2009)

Das scheint durch die Datenbanklaggs der letzten Tage entstanden zu sein. Glücklicherweise sind alle bisher hochgeladenen Spielzeiten vorhanden - können also nochmal abgearbeitet werden. D.h. wir müssen eine Routine zur Bereinigung der Daten schaffen. Problem: Die Routine können wir nicht einfach während der  Hauptnutzungszeiten (6:00 - ca. 1:30) anwerfen. Es ist notiert - keine Daten sind verloren - bitte habt nur etwas Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilDivel (20. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das scheint durch die Datenbanklaggs der letzten Tage entstanden zu sein. Glücklicherweise sind alle bisher hochgeladenen Spielzeiten vorhanden - können also nochmal abgearbeitet werden. D.h. wir müssen eine Routine zur Bereinigung der Daten schaffen. Problem: Die Routine können wir nicht einfach während der  Hauptnutzungszeiten (6:00 - ca. 1:30) anwerfen. Es ist notiert - keine Daten sind verloren - bitte habt nur etwas Geduld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der BlascProfiler für War scheint seit dem Patch 1.2.1 auch nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Habe mal eingeloggt und nach dem Beenden in den Ordner geschaut aber es wird keine BlascProfiler.lua erstellt mit den Chardaten. Dementsprechend wurde mein Char auch seit dem 15.04 nicht mehr aktualisiert.

BlascProfiler ist im AddOn-Ordner vorhanden und im Spiel aktiviert.


----------



## EvilDivel (22. April 2009)

Ich glaub ich habe den Fehler gefunden warum die War Chars nicht aktualisiert werden. Seit Patch 1.2.1 werden ja die Charakterprofile angelegt und der BlascProfiler speichert die Datei nun in einem anderen Verzeichnis.

\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\user\settings\Carroburg\CHARNAME\CHARNAME\BLASCProfiler


----------



## Escalibug (23. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich darauf nichts gebe , aber meine Spielzeiten sind so gut wie auf null gesetzt worden . Kann man da nix machen ?


----------



## Borinor (23. April 2009)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit den Daten von WoW, WAR und AoC. 
Die alten Spielzeiten sind weg und jetzt fängt er wieder von vorne an zu zählen.


----------



## B3N (24. April 2009)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich habe den Fehler gefunden warum die War Chars nicht aktualisiert werden. Seit Patch 1.2.1 werden ja die Charakterprofile angelegt und der BlascProfiler speichert die Datei nun in einem anderen Verzeichnis.
> 
> \Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\user\settings\Carroburg\CHARNAME\CHARNAME\BLASCProfiler




Inzwischenh haben wir einen Patch rausgebracht und der BLASCProfiler arbeitet wieder wie er soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2009)

Der Spielzeit-Reset ist ein Punkt, den wir noch nicht angehen konnten - aber sofort in der kommenden Woche.


----------

